# Underground food storage? Please help



## mma1127 (Jan 1, 2012)

A big thank you in advance to all on the forum; I have learned much and appreciate all the knowledge on here. I have a question regarding storing food underground. I live in the chicagoland area and was considering having a small stash buried in yard in mylar and o2. Are there any foods that can handle the cold winters and hot summers underground? Maybe pasta or something durable for long term storage? Thanks again guys and happy holidays!!!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

How deep are you burying it?

At depths below four feet, ground temperature in North America stays a constant 50 to 55 degrees Fahrenheit year-round depending on area.

fun fact:
It only took a burrow depth of TWENTY-FOUR INCHES for mammals to survive the heat from the firestorms created by the ELE that killed the dinosaurs.


----------



## mma1127 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks Blob! The depth was going to be my next question lol. I guess I will shoot for 4 ft then, I did not know that. Are there any foods that are more durable than others in that kind of situation?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

mma1127 said:


> Thanks Blob! The depth was going to be my next question lol. I guess I will shoot for 4 ft then, I did not know that. Are there any foods that are more durable than others in that kind of situation?


You can find that info in the 'sticky' at the top of this section of the forum or follow this link:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/shelf-life-various-food-items-not-cans-2588/


----------



## mma1127 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just what I was looking for! Thank you so much!


----------

